
Nike’s self-lacing shoes stopped lacing - glassworm
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/03/14/nikes-self-lacing-shoes-stopped-lacing-blame-internet/
======
jaclaz
>Despite the frequent face plants, connected gadgets aren’t going away.

 _face plants_?

Maybe _palms_ , I guess that besides the IoT connected shoes the idea of
automatic correctors needs to be re-evaluated.

But it should also mean that articles get to the Washington Post without
editing/review.

